# Indoorsmokers Uses Faw!



## JakesSA (29/4/14)

Had a good laugh when I saw this, part of his Vamo 5 review from last December. This was probably before the hologram AW sticker but the sticker should have a slight indentation on the right side of the black oval and it should read Made in China (capital C) etc etc
Imo this guy is bought and paid for...

??

Here he is showing of his battery at 0:46 .. and where to buy it.. 




PS: fAW = fake AW battery

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

